# PSI Lathes????



## MAB11 (Oct 1, 2010)

Does anyone out there know anything about the Turncrafter "Commander" 10" or 12" Variable Speed Midi Lathe from PSI?
I'm just looking for some reviews. Any feedback would be great.


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 1, 2010)

These lathes are still a great unknown . They've been on backorder since they were announced . The multi speed ones are available and I haven't heard anything bad about them yet . Here's the results from a quick search http://www.penturners.org/forum/sea...rchinfo=1&photoplog_searchquery=PSI+commander


----------



## spnemo (Oct 4, 2010)

I have heard that they have problems with the spindle and bearings but this may just be a rumor.


----------



## InetKen (Oct 4, 2010)

I'd like to know how they are too. I'm interested in the Turncrafter Commander 10" VS. I saw a Jet mini-lathe at a Rockler demo, non VS, and they are a lot smaller than I thought they would be, which is nice. I'm trying to decide between the PSI and Jet VS, hopefully making a purchase by the end of the month.


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 4, 2010)

I had the Turncrafter Pro and loved it. BUT I've talked to so many people who had major QC issues with them, that I would hesitate to spend the money on a Commander.


----------



## dgscott (Oct 4, 2010)

I had a PSI lathe for about 10 months -- had to return the variable speed controller twice for repair, never did work correctly -- it would shut down after about 20 minutes of work. I'm not saying that will happen with all PSI lathes, but that was my experience. They were nice enough about "repairing" it, but down time was about 2 weeks each time.
Doug
PS -- bought a Jet, never looked back.


----------



## renowb (Oct 4, 2010)

I've had a Turncrafter Pro for about 2 years now. Fortunately (Knock on wood) I have not had any problems. But next time, think I will go with something else like the Jet.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Oct 4, 2010)

I read a review in one of the woodworking mag's I think fine woodworking over the weekend it had a very good rating. second to the delta vs but much less I have had one ordered for 3 months and psi tells me it will come in this month.... I am hoping


----------



## Hess (Oct 4, 2010)

have a bud with a Pro he loves it I have 2 1220 jets that have never make a hicup


----------



## mywoodshopca (Oct 4, 2010)

Why not head up to HF and pick up one of the small lathes there? I had one shipped to me 2 weeks ago, unpacked it but never had a chance to turn anything on it yet. Read reviews on it and it seems to be a nice little machine. AND its under $100.


----------



## TurnerJohn74 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have both Turncrafter Commander and the HF mini VS. I love the Turncrafter no problems yet The HF lathe, I think is a very good lathe for just pens and small things for the price.
                               John


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 4, 2010)

I have my nice big Delta now, but I'm considering buying another little HF one. I liked it, even if it was only MT1.

http://blog.woodscrub.info/2008/07/harbor-freight-mini-lathe.html


----------



## TurnerJohn74 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes the MT1 kind of sucks on the HF mini so does the thread on the head stock. But turns nice and plenty of power.


----------



## witz1976 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have a turncrafter pro as well.  My only complaint is the quill is a little funky on the tail stock.  I have no idea what the issue is, tried to call PSI but got frustrated.  6 months later the Commander came out so I gave up.  The alignment is ok so it works for now, but I am looking at a newer lathe in the future.


----------



## jleiwig (Oct 4, 2010)

I have had a turncrafter pro vs and a jet 1220.  The turncrafter was decent enough, but the quality of the castings and some parts were no where near the quality of the jet.


----------



## KenV (Oct 4, 2010)

Fine Woodworking has an article on several smaller lathes including this one and the Delta.  The Delta was top rated and the turncrafter was best value.    Head to the library and have a read --- but sounds like a reasonable set to choose from.


----------



## CVPW (Oct 4, 2010)

I have the 10". Has a bit of vibration but nothing that will affect your work. Im happy with it.


----------

